# Neue Dialer-Hürden der Regulierungsbehörde



## OskarMaria (11 August 2004)

Die Jungs von der Regulierungsbehörde haben wieder mal etwas ausgeknobelt. Ein neuer Erlass zu Dialern muss her & wurde zur Diskussion ins Netz gestellt. Endlich soll das Einwahlfenster von Dialern so übersichtlich sein, dass man Preis & Einwahlnummer auch erkennen kann.

Das mag wieder ein paar "Dumme" davon abhalten, dass sie versehentlich sich teure Einwahlen einhandeln. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass auch solche Regulierungen irgendwie umgangen werden. Die Losung heißt weiterhin: Dialer abschaffen!

Besonders schön finde ich den Satz in der Verfügung: "Ziel der Verfügung ist eine noch wirksamere Bekämpfung missbräuchlicher Dialerangebote, andererseits auch die Stärkung des Vertrauens der Verbraucher in Angebote seriöser Dialeranbieter." Denn den seriösen Dialeranbieter suche ich noch immer. Vielleicht kennt ihn hier jemand.

OM

Link:
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/zustimungsfenster_anhoerung.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

naja 3 monats übergansfrist ab veröffentlichung im blatt,

nur wann wird es veröffentlicht!?


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> naja 3 monats übergansfrist ab veröffentlichung im blatt,
> 
> nur wann wird es veröffentlicht!?



Etwa Mai 2005

Reck-DB Bohnnn


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Etwa Mai 2005 

Reck-DB Bohnnn

---> supiiii, nur woher weißt du das datum?i


----------



## dvill (11 August 2004)

Zu dem Thema hatte ich gestern schon mal meinen Senf ins Forum gestellt.

In den RegTP-Dokument wird die Sachlage beschönigt dargestellt, weil selbst die Mindestanforderungen bei registrierten Dialern nicht immer erfüllt sind. Viele Einzelkriterien wurden im Laufe eines Jahres in einem zähen Beschwerdeprozess erst nach und nach erfüllt.

Die Krönung der Anbieter-Ignoranz sind angeblich rechtskonforme Dialer, die die genannten Kriterien wohl gerade nicht erfüllen. Trotzdem ließen sich angebliche Experten finden, die genau dieses bestätigen wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (11 August 2004)

... wobei die Experten ja teilweise Ex-Perten sind ...

Irgendwo habe ich die Tage sinngemäß gelesen: "Planetopia hat festgestellt, daß unser Dialer vollkommen legal ist. Man war begeistert von der neuen Werbung."

Spricht für sich selbst, nicht?!


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

@ katzenhai

weißt ud wann das ca. endlich kommt . oder wieder irgendwann nur nicht in diesem leben!?


----------



## Aaron (11 August 2004)

..


----------



## sascha (11 August 2004)

> Die Übergänge zwischen richtig und falsch sind bei euch ohnehin etwas schwammig.



Da kenn ich noch ein paar andere


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Egal - Die Übergänge zwischen richtig und falsch sind bei euch ohnehin etwas schwammig.


Ach du dickes Ei, und das vom Profischwammzüchter  :rotfl:


----------



## dotshead (11 August 2004)

IMHO ist die geplante Verordnung nichts anderes als das Eingeständnis der RegTP, dass die Verfügung 54/2003 wohl durchaus missinterpretierbar war. Als Beschönigung würde ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen wollen. Immerhin wird mit der geplanten Verordnung, so sie dann in Kraft tritt, dass erreicht was FST oder auch  Anbieter gefordert haben. Eine Vorgabe der RegTP wie das Zustimmungsfenster zum Verbindungsaufbau auszusehen hat. Obwohl mich schon wieder  verwundert, warum die RegTP die Forderungen immer an das 3. Fenster stellt und nicht zum Bezug und zur Installation der Software.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*Dialer....*

Hallo...

es wird ja wirklich viel diskutiert, spekuliert und Behörden kommen da mit wahnwitzigen Ideen.

Fakt ist: Ein Dialer ist (wenn er konform ist) ein gutes anonymes Zahlungsmittel.

Die Behörden versuchen mit irgendwelchen komischen Sachen den Missbrauch zu unterbinden.
FALSCHER ANSATZ !!!!

Was tut dem Dialer Anbieter denn weh ?
Geld Strafen.

Man hätte von anfang an mehr darauf achten muessen wem welche Dialer gehören.

bsp.: 

Die Firma xy hat einen Dialer der weitervermietet wird.
Die Firma xxx die diesen Dialer nutzt sitzt wahrscheinlich im Ausland und ist somit nicht so richtig angreifbar.

Das weiß die Firma xy natuerlich. Also...
Bewusstes verschleiern der Fa. xy
20.000€ Strafe und die werden es sich überlegen ob Sie weiterhin ob sie ihre Dialer an Firmen weitergibt die hier in DE rechtlich angreifbar sind.

Solche Firmen machen den Markt kaputt und noch vieles mehr.

Aber die Behörden denken immer soweit voraus das die Massnahmen die ergriffen werden immer wieder ausgehebelt werden.

Ist doch eigentlich recht einfach.....
Deutsche 0190/0900 Nummer nur an Deutsche Firmen oder Firmen mit Sitz in DE und sehr hohe Strafen wenn durch Spam, verschleierte Dialer, etc. der Umsatz generiert wird.

Dann kann der ganze Schmock einpacken und wir haben Ruhe....


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Der Jurist (11 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO ist die geplante Verordnung nichts anderes als das Eingeständnis der RegTP, dass die Verfügung 54/2003 wohl durchaus missinterpretierbar war.




Das sehe ich anders: Die RegTP konnte nicht mit soviel Unvermögen beim Erfassen von deutlichen Formulierungen rechnen, jetzt wird sie noch deutlicher.


----------



## Aaron (11 August 2004)

..


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, ob es die Millionenumsätze verhindert.

Klopfer


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da werden bewusste Unwahrheiten von Provinzanwälten welche in öffentlichen Verbraucherforen auf Kundenfang sind mit kleinen neckischen Witzen heruntergespielt...
> 
> Ändert zwar nichts an der Tatsache, aber diese ist ohnehin nicht so wichtig. So sind wir es gewohnt.



Schöne Aussage eines Herren 
Für dessen ein Teller Spagetti mit Soße für 10 € Wucher ist .
Dafür gab es immerhin eine Gegenleistung.

Wie verhält sich das denn bei 1-3 sek für 30 (T)Euronen


----------



## Der Jurist (11 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da werden bewusste Unwahrheiten von Provinzanwälten welche in öffentlichen Verbraucherforen auf Kundenfang sind mit kleinen neckischen Witzen heruntergespielt...
> 
> Ändert zwar nichts an der Tatsache, aber diese ist ohnehin nicht so wichtig. So sind wir es gewohnt.


Ach Aaron, ich lebe weder in der Provinz noch bin ich Anwalt.
Juristen haben auch andere Berufe, denn als Rechtsanwalt.

Mir deucht, auch Dir muss man manches deutlicher erklären, nun denn, gerne.


----------



## Aaron (12 August 2004)

..


----------



## Fidul (12 August 2004)

Bist du immer noch sauer, weil du letztens bei Plusminus _erwähnt_ wurdest?


----------



## Rex Cramer (12 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Egal - Die Übergänge zwischen richtig und falsch sind *bei euch* ohnehin etwas schwammig.


Was will uns der Verfasser damit sagen? 



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO ist die geplante Verordnung nichts anderes als das Eingeständnis der RegTP, dass die Verfügung 54/2003 wohl durchaus missinterpretierbar war.


Komischerweise sind genau bei diesem Punkt alle Anbieter, die für sich den Anschein der Seriosität beanspruchen, mit Herz und Seele dabei. Und wenn´s dann immer noch nicht reicht, wird die eine oder andere Vorgabe ignoriert und trotzdem versucht, eine Registrierung zu erreichen. Wenn dieser unsäglichen Vermüllung ein Riegel vorgeschoben würde, wäre es doch schon die halbe Miete. Was freue ich mich, wenn jede Mehrwertnummer zwecks klarer Identifikation nur noch einem einzigen Dienst zugewiesen werden darf.



			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Vielmehr finde ich es treffend für die vielen kleinen Anwälte, die neuerdings die Verbraucherforen, und viel schlimmer, die ganze Webmaster-Foren besuchen. Diese - mit den Hauptgebieten Sozialrecht usw. denken, mit den so geknüpften "Kontakten" dick Kohle zu machen.
> 
> Ist leider auch so. Bis sie mal den richtigen erwischen.



Leider ist es auch so, dass es momentan wirklich gar nicht schwer ist, den richtigen zu erwischen. Kann man blind in der RegTP-Datenbank rumtippen und innerhalb von Minuten fündig werden. So ein Glück würde ich mir mal im Lotto wünschen.


----------



## KatzenHai (12 August 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ging es nicht um einen Dialer, sondern um eine Software der Universal Boards GmbH. Diese Software erlaubt einen kostenlosen Zugang in einen Erotik-Mitgliederbereich und im Gegenzug wird Werbung eingeblendet.


Stimmt, jetzt erinnere ich mich. Das war das Ding, bei dem so ziemlich alles im Browserbereich erst einmal umgestellt wird unter interessanter Rechtsauffassung zum Themenkomplex "Ich will das wieder rückgängig machen". Hat bei mir für einiges Vergnügen gesorgt, was bei Vorgängen aus jenem Haus sonst nicht immer der Fall ist ...



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder (etwas überspitzt): "Da gibt es endlich einmal eine Behörde, die den Überregulierungs- und -verwaltungswahn deutscher Verordnungen nicht ausufern lassen will - und ein paar neckische Gewerbetreibende, vertreten durch Großstadtanwälte, saugen ihren Vorteil hieraus, indem sie die Regelungen bewusst falsch verstehen (wollen), um Rest einer gewinnbringenden Systematik am Markt zu erhalten"

Wenn die Praxis zeigt, dass rechtliche Regelungen dreist missbraucht werden, wird nachgepflegt. Das gilt für Florida-Rolf, das Rechtsberatungsgesetz und eben auch Schriftgrößen und Verbraucherinformationen (z.B. gem. BGB-InfoV) von Dialern (Anwahlprogrammen).

Meinung eines Anwalts, der gerne in der Provinz wohnt und in der Großstadt arbeitet


----------



## sascha (12 August 2004)

> Wenn die Praxis zeigt, dass rechtliche Regelungen dreist missbraucht werden, wird nachgepflegt.



Das war noch nett ausgedrückt. Fakt ist: Wenn sich ein Anbieter nochmal beschwert, dass in Deutschland überreguliert sei, kann man ihm diese Ergänzung gepflegt um die Ohren hauen. Auch sie hat man sich selbst zuzuschreiben...


----------



## drboe (12 August 2004)

*Re: Dialer....*



			
				Gast04 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: Ein Dialer ist (wenn er konform ist) ein gutes anonymes Zahlungsmittel.


Das sehe ich ganz anders. Eine Rufnummer läßt sich zu einem Anschlußinhaber zurückverfolgen. Ende der Anonymität. Zudem gibt es für Beträge ab ca. 10 Euronen sehr viel preiswertere Verfahren der Berechnung. Micropayment ist das nicht gerade, was die Anbieter im Sinn haben, im Gegenteil. Und ich bestreite, das beim Ruf einer frei im Wählnetz erreichbaren Nummer konkludent ein Vertrag zwischen dem Anschlußinhaber und einem Dritten zustande kommt.
Schließlich kommt es nicht auf angebliche Rechtskonformität von Werkzeugen an. Das ggf. auf einem PC verfügbare Werkzeug sagt nämlich nichts darüber aus, wie es auf den PC gelangte und ob es überhaupt genutzt wurde. Ein auf einem PC vorhandener Internet Explorer zwingt ja nicht zu dessen Verwendung und schließt sicher nicht aus, dass man Opera, Netscape oder einen anderen Browser benutzt. Soll heißen: abgerechnet wird der Aufbau einer Verbindung, und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, mit welchem Werkzeug der Ruf initiiert wurde. Die Vorstellung, die angeblichen Mehrwertdienste liessen sich nur mit "rechtskonformen" Dialern auf- bzw. anrufen, ist jedenfalls irrig. Und genau da liegt - in Verbindung mit den Schwächen des meist genutzten Betriebssystems - das Einfallstor für Betrug - breit wie eine 8-spurige Autobahn. Die Anbieter entsprechender Dienste und Dialer sind in der Vergangenheit nun nicht gerade dafür bekannt geworden, dass sie sich an Recht halten. Anders wäre es nämlich nie zu Reaktionen von Gesetzgeber und Aufsichtsbehörden gekommen. Folglich ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit m. E. 1, dass dieses Tor genommen wird.



> Die Behörden versuchen mit irgendwelchen komischen Sachen den Missbrauch zu unterbinden.
> FALSCHER ANSATZ !!!!


Bis hierhin korrekt. Die Lösung lautet aber ganz einfach: die Abrechenbarkeit von Mehrwertdiensten setzt einen zuvor schriftlich zwischen den Parteien geschlossen Vertrag unter Einhaltung der Fernabsatzregeln voraus. In allen anderen Fällen besteht keine Zahlungpflicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (12 August 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: Wenn sich ein Anbieter nochmal beschwert, dass in Deutschland überreguliert sei, kann man ihm diese Ergänzung gepflegt um die Ohren hauen. Auch sie hat man sich selbst zuzuschreiben...


Ich sehe das genau so, dass diese Minderwertdienst zu Mehrkostpreisen erst durch falsche Regulierung ermöglicht wurden. Ohne Eingriffe in normale Verbraucherrechte im Fernabsatz, ohne Zuweisung einer falschen Beweislast und ohne Verpflichtung eines Telefonanschlussinhabers, für Verträge, die Dritte angeblich über seinen Anschluss abschließen, haften zu sollen, würden wir das Problem nicht gehabt haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (12 August 2004)

Hallo,

da will ich mich mal den letzten beiden Schreibern drboe & dvill anschließen. Tatsächlich hat die Liberalisierung im Telefonbereich nur den Anbietern Vorteile verschafft. Die Verbraucherrechte blieben auf der Strecke.

Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass es keinerlei seriöse Anwendungsgebiete für Dialer & 0190-Nummern gibt. Denn steckt eine tatsächliche Dienstleistung dahinter, dann fließt bei diesem Zahlungsmittel zuviel in die Kassen der Vermittler & Untervermittler. So dass für den Dienstleister wenig übrig bleibt. Dagegen sind die Lastschrifts- oder Kreditkartengebühren ein Klacks.

Übrig bleibt das Milieu - die Sexdealer, die Marktschreier, die Haustürdrücker und die Hütchenspieler. Durch den Telefonanschluß haben diese „Gewerbetreibenden“ Zugang zu den Haushalten erhalten. Und versuchen über Internetfallen und dreiste Werbung die Ahnungslosen, Einfältigen und Leichtsinnigen unserer Gesellschaft zu melken. Dazu gehören auch die Jugendlichen & Kids, die im normalen Leben eigentlich durch Gesetze vor dem Milieu geschützt sind.

Ich fordere weiterhin – Weg mit den Mehrwertnummern. Wer etwas verkaufen will, hat genügend seriöse Möglichkeiten an das Geld der Kunden zu kommen.

OM


----------



## Mindolluin (12 August 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich hat die Liberalisierung im Telefonbereich nur den Anbietern Forteile verschafft. Die Verbraucherrechte blieben auf der Strecke.



Kram mal eine zehn Jahre alte Telefonrechnung raus und vergleiche die Gebühren für Ferngespräche und Internet. So ganz ohne Vorteil sind wir aus der Liberalisierung nicht rausgekommen.

Und ob ich wirklich die Deutsche Telekom (in Behördenform) zurückhaben wollte, selbst wenn es dadurch keine Dialer etc. mehr gäbe, weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Ich hab mich an schnurlose Tastentelefone statt den grünen Dinger mit Wählscheibe doch schon ziemlich gewöhnt. 8)

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## drboe (12 August 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> OskarMaria schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt - fast. Denn die "Flatrate" für Telefonie im Ortsnetz gab's damals überall. Außerdem ist Liberalisierung auch ohne 0190 und Co. möglich. Das Hauptziel war schließlich Wettbewerb herzustellen, also die Beendigung des Monopols der Post. 



> Und ob ich wirklich die Deutsche Telekom (in Behördenform) zurückhaben wollte, selbst wenn es dadurch keine Dialer etc. mehr gäbe, weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Ich hab mich an schnurlose Tastentelefone statt den grünen Dinger mit Wählscheibe doch schon ziemlich gewöhnt. 8)


Die gute Nachricht: die hätte es so oder so gegeben. 1989/1990 wollte die Post ein System kurzreichweitiger, schnurloser Telefone etablieren, das über Funkstationen auf öffentlichen Telefonzellen abgehende (sic!) Gespräche für jeden Benutzer ermöglicht hätte. So ein System hatte man in England zwar gerade beerdigt, D-Netz Telefone sind einfach besser, aber die Telekom schrieb die Entwicklung der Technik dennoch aus. In Folge dieser Ausschreibung hatte die Telekom dann kurze Zeit später etwas vorzuweisen, was andere schon besaßen - und wir mit Importware völlig illegal betrieben - schnurlose Telefone. Schon aus Platzgründen mußte da auf die Wählscheibe verzichtet werden 

M. Boettcher


----------



## OskarMaria (12 August 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob ich wirklich die Deutsche Telekom (in Behördenform) zurückhaben wollte, selbst wenn es dadurch keine Dialer etc. mehr gäbe, weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Ich hab mich an schnurlose Tastentelefone statt den grünen Dinger mit Wählscheibe doch schon ziemlich gewöhnt. 8)



Tut mir leid, all dieser technische Schnickschnack ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich kann meist keinen großen Vorteil erkennen. Handys gibt es bei uns nur, weil die Kids mal meinten, nicht ohne so ein Statussymbol auskommen zu können. Inzwischen liegen diese meist unbenutzt bei uns rum und wir müssen Sorge dafür tragen, dass uns die Nummern nicht abgeschaltet werden. Weil zu wenig damit telefoniert wird.

Im Prinzip stelle ich also fest - meine Telefonrechnung ist all die Jahre nicht kleiner geworden. Früher waren die Gesprächsgebühren teurer, heute ist die Grundgebühr höher. Unter dem Strich steht derselbe Preis zuzüglich Teuerung. Einen wirklichen Vorteil bringt nur das Internet - das erspart viele Telefonate und Gänge zur Bibliothek.

Zurück zum Thema - tatsächlich können mir all die vielen Dienste rund um die Telefonie gestohlen bleiben. Ich brauche kein UMTS, keine "Mehrwertnummer", keine Handylogos & Klingeltöne, keine Endlos- Warteschleifen bei Servicenummern. Alles für meine Begriffe Produkte ohne Wert.  Die ich mit meinem Telefonanschluß auch niemals bestellt habe. Und auch nicht geliefert bekommen möchte.

OM


----------



## dotshead (12 August 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema - tatsächlich können mir all die vielen Dienste rund um die Telefonie gestohlen bleiben. Ich brauche kein UMTS, keine "Mehrwertnummer", keine Handylogos & Klingeltöne, keine Endlos- Warteschleifen bei Servicenummern. Alles für meine Begriffe Produkte ohne Wert.  Die ich mit meinem Telefonanschluß auch niemals bestellt habe. Und auch nicht geliefert bekommen möchte.
> OM



Naja dann stehst du ja in direkter Konkurrenz zu vielen  berühmten Personen.


----------



## Mindolluin (13 August 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche kein



Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie oft die Argumentation darüber, warum etwas für alle abgeschafft gehört, mit diesen Worten eingeleitet wird.

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## OskarMaria (13 August 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie oft die Argumentation darüber, warum etwas für alle abgeschafft gehört, mit diesen Worten eingeleitet wird.
> 
> Gruß, Mindo



Mindolluin & dotshead - die Fähigkeit zum aufmerksamen Lesen ist leider nicht jedermann gegeben. Also unterstellt nicht Äußerungen, die ich nicht gemacht habe.

Tatsache ist, dass ich bestimmte Leistungen nicht bestellt habe (die gab es damals nämlich nicht), nicht bestellen und auch niemals in Anspruch nehmen will. Aber Gefahr laufe, dass durch Unwissenheit, Fehler oder was auch immer, ich solche Leistungen plötzlich auf meiner *Telefon*-Abrechnung finde. 

Hier meine ich, dass der Verbraucher zu wenig geschützt ist.

OM


----------



## Mindolluin (13 August 2004)

Ja was denn nun. Willst du persönlich nicht die Möglichkeit haben, auf 0190/0900 etc. zuzugreifen (= davor geschützt sein), wofür ich vollstes Verständnis habe oder willst du, dass niemand mehr darauf zugreifen kann, auch wenn er es will, wie Du noch ein paar Seiten weiter oben ausgeführt hast:


> Ich fordere weiterhin – Weg mit den Mehrwertnummern.


Rückst du von dieser Forderung jetzt ab? Oder sagst du doch noch, weil ich das nicht will, braucht es niemand und dann soll es auch niemand haben? Genau das scheint mir der Hauptpunkt deiner Argumentation zu sein.
Es gibt gute Gründe, die gegen Mehrwertdiensterufnummern sprechen, aber "Ich brauche kein..." gehört nicht dazu.

Gruß, Mindo

P.S.: Die Fähigkeit, mehrere Postings des gleichen Autors zu einer Gesamtaussage zu verknüpfen, würde ich nicht als mangelnde Fähigkeit, aufmerksam zu lesen beurteilen. Aber wenn es dich glücklich macht, gönne ich dir diese freie Meinung gerne.  0 
Und ja, ich gebe zu, du hast die Argumentation nicht mit den Worten  "Ich brauche keine..." angefangen, sondern sie eher so beendet. Der Gedanke dahinter bleibt derselbe.


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 August 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was denn nun. Willst du persönlich nicht die Möglichkeit haben, auf 0190/0900 etc. zuzugreifen (= davor geschützt sein), wofür ich vollstes Verständnis habe oder willst du, dass niemand mehr darauf zugreifen kann, auch wenn er es will, wie Du noch ein paar Seiten weiter oben ausgeführt hast:



Da ist es wieder... Mir ist diese Ebene ehrlich gesagt eine Nummer zu abstrakt. Warum sollte man auf 0190/0900 etc. zugreifen, um wildfremde Menschen mit sauerverdientem Geld zu beschmeißen? Bringe in Deine Formulierung doch einfach mal eine konkrete Anwendung, in der die Abrechnung über 0190 / 0900 dem Kunden Vorteile bringt. Mir will beim besten Willen keine einfallen. Von daher kann ich mich OskarMaria nur anschließen. Benötigt wird diese Abrechnungsmethode doch nur von denen, die an der Grenze zur Illegalität und darüber hinaus ihre Brötchen damit verdienen. (Obwohl "verdienen" da der falsche Ausdruck ist.)


----------



## Mindolluin (13 August 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Bringe in Deine Formulierung doch einfach mal eine konkrete Anwendung, in der die Abrechnung über 0190 / 0900 dem Kunden Vorteile bringt.



Schwierig, weil wirklich fast nur Mist angeboten wird, aber dennoch Möglich: Der klassische Klingelton fürs Handy.

Unabhängig von der Frage, ob die Dinger sinnvoll sind oder ihren Preis wert (ich meine nein und nein) gibt es einen Markt dafür. Und die Kunden sind bereit, für genau diesen Dienst zu zahlen. Sie wissen was sie tun und wollen es trotzdem, egal ob wir das gutheißen oder nicht!
Die Abrechnung über 0190 oder PremiumSMS oder was immer ist in solchen Fällen sinnvoll, da sie keinen Medienbruch beinhaltet. Der Kunde smst irgendwohin und liefert so gleich die "Adresse" mit, an welche der Klingelton geliefert werden soll. Einfach, praktisch schnell. Nur halt nicht billig.

Das ganze Problem an Mehrwertdiensten liegt darin, dass der Anwender relativ leicht übers Ohr gehauen werden kann und skupellose "Geschäftemacher" dies fröhlich ausnutzen.  Das muss man unterbinden, nicht Mehrwertdienste an sich

Gruß, Mindo

P.S.: Noch eine gute Anwendung: 0190-Call by Call. Für Leute bei den alternativen TK-Anbietern (HanseNet, Berlikomm etc.) die einzige Möglichkeit, überhaupt Call-by-Call zu machen.


----------



## technofreak (13 August 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Noch eine gute Anwendung: 0190-Call by Call. Für Leute bei den alternativen TK-Anbietern (HanseNet, Berlikomm etc.) die einzige Möglichkeit, überhaupt Call-by-Call zu machen.



Kleiner  Irrtum, diese CbCs wurden von der RegTP untersagt , es existieren nur noch ganz vereinzelte , 
die in Kürze auch abgeschaltet werden (müssen) . Außerdem waren das sogar 01900-xxx Vorwahlen,
 die völlig frei tarifierbar sind. Ab Ende nächsten Jahres sind 0190-Rufnummerngassen 
ohnehin völlig untersagt. 

tf


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 August 2004)

Ich schränke mal ein: Gesucht wird eine Anwendung für 0190 / 0900 im Bereich Mehrwertdienste, die zum einen sinnvoll ist und für die es zum anderen tatsächlich keine Abrechnungsalternative gäbe.

Call-By-Call muss man ohnehin ausschließen, weil dort die Verbindungsleistung an sich und kein Inhalt vergütet wird.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

telefonsex


----------



## KatzenHai (13 August 2004)

Hatten wir schon mal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=56022#56022

Da kam kein einziger positiver Bescheid bei rum.

Ich hatte sogar schon mal einen Preis ausgelobt für eine Dialeranwendung, die ihr Geld erkennbar wert ist - während der Laufzeit kam nicht ein einziger Beitrag rein.

Rein wissenschaftlich müsste daher zusammen gefasst werden: Eine derart überwiegende Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht dafür, dass kein Dialer sein geld wert ist, dass man von Sicherheit ausgehen kann.

Begründete Gegenrede? Vielleicht heute Beispiele?
Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2004)

Nixversteher schrieb:
			
		

> telefonsex



was hat der  mit dem Forum Dialer zu tun? Vibrator im Handy ?  :rotfl: 

cp


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 August 2004)

So sind sie halt. Lesen den ersten Halbsatz und ballern dann die falsche Antwort raus. Kann man auch anders abrechnen, deswegen sicher keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Abschaffung der Mehrwertnummern wären sicherlich nicht das Ende der (fernmündlichen) Prostitution.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 August 2004)

Nachtrag zur Aufforderung:

Heute sind ja mehr "MWD"-Anbieter als vorher hier - falls Ihr Eure Seiten mitteilen möchten, tut das bitte per PN - keine Werbung hier. Ich schaue mir dann mal die Preise an und frage konkret nach, was mich denn hinter dem Dialer erwarten täte - ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Mindolluin (13 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner  Irrtum, diese CbCs wurden von der RegTP untersagt , es existieren nur noch ganz vereinzelte ,
> die in Kürze auch abgeschaltet werden (müssen) . Außerdem waren das sogar 01900-xxx Vorwahlen,
> die völlig frei tarifierbar sind. Ab Ende nächsten Jahres sind 0190-Rufnummerngassen
> ohnehin völlig untersagt.



Auch nicht ganz richtig. Die Zuteilungsregeln wurden geändert, aber nur für die Zukunft. Alte dürfen also weiter machen, jedenfalls bis die 0190 ganz abgeschaltet werden.

Mindo


----------



## technofreak (13 August 2004)

dann schau mal bei teltarif nach, das sind nur noch sehr wenige , und die gehören noch nicht 
mal zu den billigeren, erst ab dem achten Platz tauchen noch welche auf,  in der Regel kaum
 billiger als der Provider selber , damit ist das Thema de facto gegessen

http://www.teltarif.de/db/res.html?kurz=ja&zs=0-0/1-8&ve=1&takt=61


----------



## drboe (13 August 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Problem an Mehrwertdiensten liegt darin, dass der Anwender relativ leicht übers Ohr gehauen werden kann und skupellose "Geschäftemacher" dies fröhlich ausnutzen.  Das muss man unterbinden, nicht Mehrwertdienste an sich.


Dazu genügt die einfache Regelung, dass Nutzung und Berechnung solcher Dienste einen zuvor schriftlich abgeschlossenen, eigenhändig unterschiebenen Vertrag voraussetzen, in dem auch das Inkasso geregelt ist. - Dafür! 

M. Boettcher

PS: m. E. kommt durch die Anwahl einer Rufnummer im Selbstvermittlungsnetz ein Vertrag mit Dritten bzw. dem Inhaber des gerufenen Anschlusses *nicht* zustande.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2004)

Der Lesetipp:

Bei Heise gibt es den Blick zu den gescheiteren Nachbarn sowie einen Vorschlag mit verbesserter Sicherheit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mindolluin (14 August 2004)

Klingt beides nach ganz brauchbaren Lösungen. 

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## Rex Cramer (14 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu genügt die einfache Regelung, dass Nutzung und Berechnung solcher Dienste einen zuvor schriftlich abgeschlossenen, eigenhändig unterschiebenen Vertrag voraussetzen, in dem auch das Inkasso geregelt ist. - Dafür!



Es genügt bereits, wenn alle bestehenden Regelungen im BGB vollständig und konsequent auf diese dubiosen Dienste angewendet würden. Ein entscheidender Fortschritt wäre bereits, wenn auf der Telefonrechnung die Dienstleistung beschrieben würde und der Anbieter dieser zu finden wäre. Im übrigen Geschäftsleben ist das eigentlich ein völlig normaler Zustand. Wie albern wäre das, wenn plötzlich ein Inkassounternehmen eine Summe X von mir fordert, mir aber nicht sagen will, wer die haben will und wofür eigentlich. In Sachen Mehrwertdienste sind die Geldwaschmaschinerie und der Bürokratiewahnsinn so ausgefeilt, dass genau das völlig normal ist.


----------



## galdikas (14 August 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Betrachten wir mal die folgenden:



			
				§ 312e BGB schrieb:
			
		

> *Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr *
> 
> (1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 
> ...





			
				§ 3 BGB-Informationspflichten-Verordnung schrieb:
			
		

> * Kundeninformationspflichten des Unternehmers bei Verträgen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr*
> 
> Bei Verträgen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr muss der Unternehmer den Kunden gemäß § 312e Abs.1 Satz 1 Nr. 2 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs informieren
> 
> ...





			
				§ 241a BGB schrieb:
			
		

> *Unbestellte Leistungen*
> 
> (1) Durch die Erbringung unbestellter Leistungen durch einen Unternehmer an einen Verbraucher wird ein Anspruch gegen diesen nicht begründet.
> 
> (2) Gesetzliche Ansprüche sind nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn die Leistung nicht für den Empfänger bestimmt war oder in der irrigen Vorstellung einer Bestellung erfolgte und der Empfänger dies erkannt hat oder bei Anwendung der im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt hätte erkennen können.




Dabei tauchen dann einige Fragen auf.

1. Wer ist der informationsverpflichtete Unternehmer, an den sich diese Vorschriften richten?
a) der Webmaster?
b) der Hersteller einer Anwählsoftware?
c) der Verwender einer Anwählsoftware?
d) der Inhaber einer Mehrwert-Rufnummer?
e) der Anbieter der (über die reine Telekomm.-.Verbindungsleistung hinausgehenden) Dienste?

2. Wann ist eine klare, verständliche (und laut e-commerce-Richtlinie *unzweideutige*) Information über die einzelnen, zum Vertragsschluß führenden Schritte nicht mehr "rechtzeitig vor Vertragsschluß" erfolgt?

Nach meiner Einschätzung ist jegliche Informationserteilung dann nicht mehr rechtzeitig, wenn sie *nach* irgendeinem (technischen) Schritt auf dem Weg zum Vertragsschluß erfolgt --> es kann nur eine vollständige Informationserteilung *vor* dem Herunterladen eines Dialers "rechtzeitig" in diesem Sinne sein.

3. Es muß bei Vertragsschluß die Möglichkeit zum Abruf/Abspeichern sämtlicher Vertragsbestimmungen ( Beschreibung des Vertragsinhalts, Preis, usw.) geboten werden, zusätzlich zu verwendeten AGB.

4. Rechtzeitig vor Abgabe der Bestellung muß klar und verständlich darüber informiert werden, ob der Unternehmer den "Vertragstext" (zugänglich) speichert. Der Vertragspartner (wer immer das sein möchte) müßte also rechtzeitig mitteilen, daß er (keinerle)i Angaben über den Inhalt der e-commerce-Vereinbarung (zugänglich) speichert, wenn er dies (nicht) tut.

5. Der informationspflichtige Unternehmer muß nicht nur Möglichkeiten zur Eingabekorrektur bereitstellen - er muß auch darüber informieren, wie mit diesen Korrekturmöglichkeiten Eingabefehler erkannt und berichtigt werden können.

Es muß deshalb vor Abgabe der Bestellung (= Eingabe des dritten OK) darüber informiert werden, daß (und wie) Fehler erkannt und berichtigt werden können.

6. Eigentlich müssen e-commerce-Bestellungen unmittelbar auf elektronischem Weg bestätigt werden. Fraglich erscheint ob das dann unterbleiben darf, wenn untermittelbar nach Abgabe der Bestellung auf elektronischem Weg ein "Dienst" in Erfüllung der bestellten Dienstleistung erbracht wird.

7. Einem Verbraucher wird bei den meisten e-commerce-Verträgen (Ausnahme: Reisen, Pizzalieferung, Maßanfertigungen usw.) ein Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht zustehen. Eine Verletzung der e-commerce-Pflichten hat zur Konsequenz, daß die gesetzliche Fernabsatz-Widerrufsfrist nicht beginnt.

ABER: da es sich im Falle der Mehrwert-Dienste um "im Fernabsatz geschlossene Verträge über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen handelt", gilt



			
				§ 312d BGB Absatz 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat.



Kann jedoch ein Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht auch gegenüber einem die Bestellung betrügerisch oder e-commerce-pflichtwidrig gestaltenden Unternehmer entfallen? 

8. Durch die Erbringung unbestellter Mehrwertdienste wird kein Anspruch begründet (weder ein vertraglicher Anspruch auf eine vertragliche Vergütung, noch ein bereicherungsrechtlicher Anspruch auf Herausgabe des Werts der vertragslosen Leistungsnutzung, usw.) Ein bestellungsloser (Mehrwert-)Dienstleister soll manchmal aber wenigstens gesetzliche Ansprüche ( z.B. auf Herausgabe des Nutzwerts der  bestellungslos erbrachten Dienstleistungen )  haben. Und zwar dann, wenn er

1) seine vermeintlich nutzungsersatzanspruchsbegründenden Leistungen in der irrigen Vorstellung erbracht haben will, daß sie vom Opfer bestellt worden seien, 

und 

2) wenn das Opfer erkannt hat (oder mit der üblichen Sorgfalt hätte erkennen können), daß einer Leistungserbringung des Mehrwertbetrügers eine solche Vorstellung zugrundeliegt.

Ich persönlich denke, daß die übliche Sorgfalt eines überrumpelten Dialeropfers nicht genügt um zu erkennen, wenn und ob der Dialerbetrüger seine Dienste in der irrigen Vorstellung einer ordentlichen Bestellung erbringt. Vor allem, wenn anhand der Gestaltung der Bestellumstände (Beweislast beim Unternehmer) im Gegenteil von unbestelltem Dienste-Aufdrängen auszugehen ist.

Man kann auch nicht davon ausgehen, daß jeder Anbieter eines Dienstes bei jedem Anruf seiner Nummer munter drauflosdienstleisten kann mit einem Zahlungsanspruch auch dann, wenn der Anschlußinhaber gar nichts bestellt hatte. Nicht mit dem (unhaltbaren) Argument, daß der Anschlußinhaber sich schließlich hätte denken können, daß der Diensteanbieter nur bei Bestellungen leisten will, und daß der Anschließinhaber sorglos war, wenn er keine Mehrwertnummern gesperrt hat.

gal.


----------

